# Occasional popping sound



## TonyLS (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm hearing an occasional popping sound coming from my subwoofer with and without the receiver switched on. In both cases the subwoofer is plugged in with power on in the "auto" mode setting.

I do not hear the pop when watching a movie when there is enough bass to turn on the sub. 

I haven't tried unplugging the sub cable going to the woofer yet, however since I hear the popping with the receiver turned off I don't expect this to be a cable or receiver issue.

The manufacturer of the sub believes it's an amplifier issue. The sub is still under warranty, but would have to mail it back for them to fix it...pain in the rear. But I guess I have no choice.

Has anyone gone through a similar issue with their sub?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It can also be caused by it being plugged into a circuit that has other appliances like a fridge or maybe a freezer that is cycling on and off this can cause interference. Fluorescent lights being turned on and off can also cause this.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a klipsch with a similar problem. When in auto mode it would turn on for no apparent reason and then when it shut off it would pop. It wasn't under warranty so I just shut it off and turned it on manually and that was that. You say you have warranty left so I would get it checked.


----------

